# I try not to but it always happens.......



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

I always try not to collect moss when I go hiking but I ALWAYS end up grabbing at least a little... This time I didn't even bring baggies with me. Well I ended up with a wet pocket.

The result is an interesting Liverwort. I have two different types here is a picture of one. There was also a type of Willow moss but Didn't take any of that.....










(picture is a bit blurry sorry )

If it does good maybe I will be able to sell some, Its always a crazy guessing game if the plants will like warm water...... I'm in RI by the way and it was collected in state!

If this does really good and I can't ID it, it shall be shipped to Loh in Singapore to have Dr. Biento ID it!

Enjoy!
-Andrew

PS. I believe this is the right forum if not let me know, wasn't tooo sure where to put it.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

that stuff looks pretty cool, you should try to get a clearer picture, I am rateher interested in ti just because of how it looks


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

gibmaker said:


> that stuff looks pretty cool, you should try to get a clearer picture, I am rateher interested in ti just because of how it looks


Yeah, I'll try monday probably... It's kinda late now and I'm tierd long day lol. Going to be skiing on the weekend but will be back sunday night so will try to get another picture. I took some because I'd never seen anything like it. Where I collected it there was square feet of it so I didn't worry too much. This summer I'll be going back with a friend and looking around for some more mosses and stuff since this is at a Boy Scout camp we go to during the summer.

Also camera is a "Sony Cybershot" I hate it completely, next item to buy after a tank rack is a nice camera with macro mode!

-Andrew


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i dont want to be a stick in the mud, but i hope your collecting from areas that are not protected. all parks have a law against picking wildflowers which i believes incorperates moss, grass, or anything plant related. 

im all for repecting the wild by adoring it and respecting it in our aquariums, but just make sure you arent doing so unlawfully, expecially when you're selling these native plants to non-native areas. even tank water released into sewers could release some serious problems in the wild. california has some very strict laws specificly made because of this. though temperate areas are less likely to have as many issues, still, please be careful. 

(i see it's a boy scout camp and i have no idea if it is protected or not, but im sure that's not your only collecting spots.)


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Six said:


> i dont want to be a stick in the mud, but i hope your collecting from areas that are not protected. all parks have a law against picking wildflowers which i believes incorperates moss, grass, or anything plant related.
> 
> im all for repecting the wild by adoring it and respecting it in our aquariums, but just make sure you arent doing so unlawfully, expecially when you're selling these native plants to non-native areas. even tank water released into sewers could release some serious problems in the wild. california has some very strict laws specificly made because of this. though temperate areas are less likely to have as many issues, still, please be careful.
> 
> (i see it's a boy scout camp and i have no idea if it is protected or not, but im sure that's not your only collecting spots.)


Yes this isn't a protected area. I am also very careful of this. But believe me! Mosses love things like golf courses (unprotected), drainage ditches on the side of roads (usually unprotected) and other places like that.

So What do you guys think of the moss? Its growing pretty good!

-Andrew


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi if it keeps growing good for ya and you decied to sell some shoot me a pm. I really like the look of this moss.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

will5 said:


> Hi if it keeps growing good for ya and you decied to sell some shoot me a pm. I really like the look of this moss.


Alright I will, Its growing pretty good its really interesting to see grow! Its a bit hard to explain with that picture but I'll try...

see the central "vein" well that grows these little buds, then it starts growing out a new "leaf" I guess you would call it. The good thing is it is growing and not melting, a lot of the time I have trouble with wildly collected liverworts because they can't take the heat! The other one I collected was similar to this and is also growing really good!

Before I sell any I'll probably ship some over to Loh K L to get IDed by Dr. Tan and then some will probably go for sale. I don't want to trust my ID anymore because last time I did that I messed up .

-Andrew


----------



## chuck griffin (Sep 21, 2006)

its sad when in in america you need to feel like a criminal for picking a small piece of moss and admiring it there is a saying in nevada who cares how they do it in california. its a state that burns its self down to the ground bi annualy then pushes its laws after the nation is forced tho smell its smoke


----------

